# Tempestade tropical JOSE (Atlântico 2011 #AL10)



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2011 às 13:27)

Formou-se no Atlântico a sul das Bermudas a tempestade tropical Jose.

Previsão para os próximos dias:


----------



## Aboadinho (28 Ago 2011 às 14:48)

Hoje de manhã havia 0% de proabilidade de se gerar ali qualquer coisa e agora já é uma tempestade com nome e tudo.. uau! 
De qualquer maneira a "festa" vai ser breve...


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2011 às 17:52)

Aboadinho disse:


> Hoje de manhã havia 0% de proabilidade de se gerar ali qualquer coisa e agora já é uma tempestade com nome e tudo.. uau!



Foi devido à proximidade das Bermudas, uma vez que havia dados que suportavam a classificação e estava tão próximo de uma zona habitada, não tinham outro remédio senão classificar de imediato o sistema.







Sempre deu para uma bonita imagem de satélite, parece a Irene e o seu filhote


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2011 às 13:25)

De qualquer das formas este sistema está condenado, o NHC prevê que o sistema enfraqueça e perca as características tropicais ainda hoje.

Este sistema é minúsculo quando comparado com o IRENE


----------

